# DOCUMENTRIES ONLY. LOVE THE SHOWS & MOTIVATIONAL VIDS BUT LOVE THE DOCS MORE ;)



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure how this will go down and may get deleted but......

Well after spending 3 hours on a rainy Sunday afternoon today trying to look for some BB docs to while away my time and having to wade through loads of pages to find some decent ones ive had enough. Dont get me wrong I enjoy the shows and motivational vids and all that but I'm more of a sucker for the fly on the wall docs or 'staged' docs, especially when I have nothing else better to do. So thought it would be a good idea to have all the docs in one place so they dont get lost in the mounting numbers of other videos. If you're new to the scene, like me, its a good place to come find out some information easily about the history of the sport, the stars (past, present & future), the ridiculous, the frowned upon, the propaganda, misinformation and the damn right funny (fish and rice cake comes to mind). If you've been in the game for longer than you care to remember then its a good place to see some films that you havent seen for years or check out ones that you hadnt seen before. All in one place. Not sure how this will go down but fingers crossed you guys and any newbies who arrive in the future will find this useful.

I know there's loads already out there in the forum, but hopefully after some time this will be the kitchen in the house for all those BB doc lovers like myself. Utube, torrent links, metacafe, etc etc all welcome. Heres a few to kick off:






(Bodybuilders)






(Pumping Iron)






(Stand Tall)





 (Battle for Gold 1988)






(The Evolution of Bodybuilding)






(Ronnie Coleman - The Unbelievable)





 (The man who's arms exploded)





 (National Geographic science of steroids)

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/23c1adc46b4f19dc90e6/baby-faced-bodybuilders-doku-part-1 (Babyface Bodybuilders P01)

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/ba453e84923b447d79cf/baby-faced-bodybuilders-doku-part-2 (Babyface Bodybuilders P02)

I think to make this thread unlike the others though, if you're going to contribute, which is great, then I think you have to add the whole movie. So if it comes in parts then you have to add all of them to your post. Saving the hassle of having to search for the remainder of the movie. Plus as someone has mentioned, you will also need to put the title of the doc next to the film so it can be easily found on the forums search function

Other than that ENJOY :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

All good them mate, watched nearly all of them right thro...


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

The with the exploding arms is not in the same league but the rest are good


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Few of them I havnt seen yet so will have to have a watch later.

Cheers for putting all the links in one place


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

was just watching this now. Flex Wheeler has a beast of a physique.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. You know how its is. There's the classics and then theres you're rotten tomatoes. Hopefully with it all in one place peeps can see them all and even contribute themselves. The exploding arms one is just ridiculous #spoiler alert: with him syringing that **** out of his arms. My god! :blink:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I approve of this thread. Repped.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

was thinking of doing this exact thing myself but you beat me to it. Repped


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

(Jay Cutler - My House)






(Flex Wheeler - Mass Construction Bodybuilding)






(The Greatest Bodies)






(Kai Greene - A New Breed)





 (Bigger Stronger Faster)






(Bodybuilding with Kevan Wilson P01)






(Bodybuilding with Kevan Wilson P02)






(Bodybuilding with Kevan Wilson P03)


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

(Bodybuilding with Kevan Wilson P04)






(Bodybuilding with Kevan Wilson P05)





 (I Wanna Look Like That Guy P01)





 (I Wanna Look Like That Guy P02)






(Total Rebuild)

http://watchdocumentary.org/watch/louis-therouxs-weird-weekends-bodybuilding-video_56dfe7ff1.html (Louis Theroux's Weird Weekends - Bodybuilding)






(Raw Iron - The making of Pumping Iron)


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

If anyone can get hold of Beyond The Pain: The Vicky Nixon Story & also Raising The Bar 1,2 & 3 I would be eternally grateful to you.


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Good thread


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Bumping this for later, thankyou.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd-4qBhUSR4

(Generation Iron - Official Trailer)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good thread, Repped!!!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

A little different but really enjoyed these:





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P01)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P02)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P03)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P04)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P05)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P06)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P07)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P08)


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

(Nice body but what can you do with it P9)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P10)





 (Nice body but what can you do with it P11)






(Ronnie Coleman - Invincible P01)






(Ronnie Coleman - Invincible P02)






(Sean Ray - The Final Countdown)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great thread

The only thing I'd suggest is put the title of the vid in the post otherwise it's just a long list of thumbnails and you don't know what's what


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

(Facing Goliath)






(Joanna Thomas - Supersize She)





 (Hooked: Muscle Women P01)





 (Hooked: Muscle Women P02)





 (Hooked: Muscle Women P03)





 (Hooked: Muscle Women P04)





 (Hooked: Muscle Women P05)





 (Hooked: Muscle Women P06)


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

(Modern Ireland - Supersized She's)





 (The Weider Brothers: Men of Iron P01)





 (The Weider Brothers: Men of Iron P02)





 (The Weider Brothers: Men of Iron P03)





 (The Weider Brothers: Men of Iron P04)





 (The Weider Brothers: Men of Iron P05)


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

(Arnold Schwarzenegger Made In Britain P01)






(Arnold Schwarzenegger Made In Britain P02)






(Arnold Schwarzenegger Made In Britain P03)






(Arnold Schwarzenegger Made In Britain P04)






(Arnold Schwarzenegger Made In Britain P05)






(Arnold Schwarzenegger Made In Britain P06)


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

(Mark Dugdale & Dorian Yates - A Week In The Dungeon P1)






(Mark Dugdale & Dorian Yates - A Week In The Dungeon P2)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome. Not seen half of these so will save for future reference. Gonna keep me occupied tomorrow I think. Cheers.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

These are good but I'm looking for something more gritty on the subject of steroids. An alternative view on 'National Geographic science of steroids' which was a great video but one sided.

This one is the closest one called doping forever


----------

